# SkinIt.com



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Don't know if anyone has heard of this, but I came acrossed it the other day.

They let you choose from skins or make your own for the K2 and DX

Skinit Skins

http://www.skinit.com/selectDevice.php?browseBy=search&search=kindle


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I still prefer *Decal Girl*.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

me too, just throwing that one out there


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Do you guys know how it does with residue?


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll stick (no pun intended) with DG. They are very easy to trust on the Kindle.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Annie said:


> Do you guys know how it does with residue?


After what I went through with 3acp.com I will make sure to find out about residue before ordering or trying any new skins from now on.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I am sticking with decalgirl as well


----------



## muzteach (Jun 21, 2009)

can you use your own photos to make your own skin?


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

muzteach said:


> can you use your own photos to make your own skin?


Supposedly! I played around with the site a bit, but I haven't actually ordered anything from them. Might be worth looking into though.


----------



## jfriddell (Jun 14, 2009)

I ordered from SkinIt.com. I used my own picture and one the screen my skin looks awesome! Should received in the next few days and will update when I do!


----------



## tippymn (Mar 20, 2009)

Although I like Decalgirl, SkinIt is a wonderful alternative.  I wanted a skin for my phone, but dg, would not do one for it, so I picked a picture, put it on skinit and ordered and I now have a beautiful skin for my Treo Pro.  I have also used them for laptops. I have never had a problem with the skins and to have a personalized skin, the price is better then most.  Just my 2¢


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't SkinIt the one that has residue issues right?


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

3acp is the one with residue issues - but turns out it's quite easy to get rid of said residue by applying the "resticking the removed skin on the residue and pulling" method


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just ordered one of the custom ones, I have been wanting a new skin and found it easy to do it on their site. 
I also found a 15% off promo code that worked. DADSDAY 

> *Link to Skinit Skins*

I will let y'all know who it looks when I get it. I used a high res version of this image which is a painting by my Great Great Aunt...


----------



## jfriddell (Jun 14, 2009)

Received my Skin today and Love it!!!  I did a custom design, because I wanted ladybugs and couldn't find any.

I placed and removed the skin twice to check for residue and it came off very clean.


I do not know who to post pictures, but if someone can help, I would love to share!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Check the photo board, I think at the top is a how too


----------



## jfriddell (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you for the tip!

















*Skinit Skins* link.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

it looks great and I think I like that the buttons are left exposed. It also looks like a better fit than
my DG skin. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

I've had a SkinIt skin on for a month or so, no sticky residue when I peel back a corner, it fits better than the decal girl ones I've had before, and is lovely. However the page and menu buttons don't have stickers, a bit annoying, but not that big of a deal. Both companies have great quality and service, it's just which has the skin to catch my eye.....

I'll order from both again, I'm sure, since I seem to have an addiction problem!


----------



## tippymn (Mar 20, 2009)

I think that both companies are great.  It is just a matter of what you are wanting.  With skinit, you can use any photo or picture that you want right then and there, and get a preview of what it will look like.  My daughter did one for her laptop using a pic of her and friends and it turn out great.  
So not saying that one is really better then the other, just that the possibilities are there for uniqueness.  Oh and I have replace after months and no sticky residue for me as of yet.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Bummer that they only do them for the K2 & the DX.........what about us lowly K1 owners?!


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

Thanks so much for sharing this site. I'm so excited about the team options--perfect for a sports nut like me. I can change them with the seasons


----------



## ruggie (Jul 4, 2009)

Am I doing something wrong?  When I browse the decals for a Kindle, the only example graphics I can see are for a laptop or iPod.  I don't see where we can see how a design will look on a K2 or DX?


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

I love the ladybugs!!! It's a bummer that they don't make their skins to cover the buttons!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm going to be ordering a skin from either SkinIt or DecalGirl, but have a qustion before I become too hooked on a specific design.

Do you think it's better to go with a lighter or darker skin when it comes to viewing - especially at night (when I read the most with a Mighty Brite).  Would either effect the contrast of the screen one way or the other?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine came today and I am pretty pleased with it. I ordered a new "Go" cover to match and they go really well together.
It was a little tough to get the DG skin off, especially the back but it did not leave a residue and this one was pretty easy to 
put on. I think it would look better if they did the buttons but I do not hate it without. My skin is fairly light, with a darker the contrast
might be tougher to get use too. Also they print there logo on the bottom of the back, not horrible but I would have preferred it with out.










I used a scan of a water color done by my Great Great Aunt, which makes it all the more special and unique.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Mine came today and I am pretty pleased with it. I ordered a new "Go" cover to match and they go really well together.
> It was a little tough to get the DG skin off, especially the back but it did not leave a residue and this one was pretty easy to
> put on. I think it would look better if they did the buttons but I do not hate it without. My skin is fairly light, with a darker the contrast
> might be tougher to get use too. Also they print there logo on the bottom of the back, not horrible but I would have preferred it with out.
> ...


It's freakin' awesome!! I am loving seeing the custom skins (and covers)!!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

ordered from them recently, great transaction


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Octochick, that is one gorgeous skin. Wow. I love it.


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

I posted this in another thread. but i think it belongs in this "skinit" thread. So i am posting it again, in case others missed it.
Here is my skinit that I did recently.



















This is one more I did after I did the first. Then I thought this might be better.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Everyman-
That skin is GORGEOUS!
I have to say the depth of colors, on there skins is excellent.
Of course a 3M product.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here are some crappy cellphone cam pics of my USC skin from Skinit. Not thrilled with the fit on the front top corners, but it looks okay...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome skin, but as an ASU alum I am forced to sing a little rivalry song in your honor.  Also LOVE your screen saver.  That is next on my list of things to do!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Awesome skin, but as an ASU alum I am forced to sing a little rivalry song in your honor. Also LOVE your screen saver. That is next on my list of things to do!


Thanks! I got my Kindle on Saturday afternoon, and even though I should have been asleep preparing for my graveyard shift, I had to get the stuffy ol' dead authors off my Kindle.  The process is EXTREMELY easy and only takes a few moments. However, once you start, if you're like me at least, you'll spend hours creating your own background images and then loading them on to see if they look ok, before deleting them and tweaking them and repeating the process ad infinitum...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

911jason said:


> Thanks! I got my Kindle on Saturday afternoon, and even though I should have been asleep preparing for my graveyard shift, I had to get the stuffy ol' dead authors off my Kindle.  The process is EXTREMELY easy and only takes a few moments. However, once you start, if you're like me at least, you'll spend hours creating your own background images and then loading them on to see if they look ok, before deleting them and tweaking them and repeating the process ad infinitum...


That's it - I am doing it!! Now, to find the thread with the process explained fully.......


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I used the Visual Kindle Guide that I found over on Mobileread.

http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_2_Screen_Saver_Hack


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

911jason said:


> I used the Visual Kindle Guide that I found over on Mobileread.
> 
> http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_2_Screen_Saver_Hack


Thank you!!


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

I know this is a stupid question--are the skins basicaly like peel window clings? do they peel up at the endges? Will it fit in a cover with the skin on?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

BethA said:


> I know this is a stupid question--are the skins basicaly like peel window clings? do they peel up at the endges? Will it fit in a cover with the skin on?


They are much more substantial than a window cling and resist peeling pretty well. I haven't seen a skin yet that has interfered with a cover.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

I posted this awhile back, but I made this skin from a pic of the Catecombes in Paris for my Kindle1, when I had it. The buttons on mine were covered.










http://www.mytego.com/default.aspx?partner=mytego&lang=en


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow. Guess I was a threadkiller.  

I know my skin isn't cute, or anything, but there's a link (in case no one could get past my skin  ) at the bottom to a company that does custom skins and covers the buttons.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I like your skin Cat, funny thing was at first glance I thought it was sea shells... couldn't have been much further off then that!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh and by the way, I finally got sick of looking at the white edge peaking out from the ill-fitting front upper portion of my skin. So I peeled it off and for now am much happier looking at my "topless" Kindle... I left the back skin on so that when I'm reading, people can see my Trojans skin, and it also gives a nicer tactile feel to the back of the Kindle when I'm holding it, compared with the brushed aluminum.


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm not thoroughly impressed with the skin-it -- mine has a noticeable glitch on the back (looks like dead pixels printed into my design).. and the fit isn't as perfect as I'd like it.. otherwise, texture, color reproduction, etc are great.. and I don't mind the no button covers. Here's a bad photo of mine -- I haven't had time to take decent shots:










(photo is one I took of a peacock in Iguassu, Brasil)


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

911jason said:


> I like your skin Cat, funny thing was at first glance I thought it was sea shells... couldn't have been much further off then that!


Thanks. Takes a certain quirky taste to like it. And yeah ... seasjells?? lolol.

KK, great idea for a skin considering the Oberon you have. Could you maybe take a picture of the back? I'd love to see what the peacock feathers look like without being cut up by the screen and buttons.


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

Cat said:


> Thanks. Takes a certain quirky taste to like it. And yeah ... seasjells?? lolol.
> 
> KK, great idea for a skin considering the Oberon you have. Could you maybe take a picture of the back? I'd love to see what the peacock feathers look like without being cut up by the screen and buttons.


Here's the back.. and you can clearly see the dead pixel area... which was NOT in the original/submitted image (which I've included here too -- so you can see how it was used... the image is blurred -- the peacock moved -- giving an impressionistic effect that I wanted for the skin).

















If I were to do it over -- I'd zoom in just a bit more... I like the asymmetrical pattern of the feather "eyes", but I think I might like it more random -- something I'd get with cropping the image tighter.


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

wow, karma kindle, that dead pixel really stands out!!  I did a custom skin from a photo I took, and felt it was a little dark.  Definitely darker than the photo looks on my computer.  I still love it, but would select my photo more carefully if I did it again. I don't think with a custom skin there's much you can do.
It still looks very nice, and the blurry effect is interesting and makes for a nice skin.
vickie


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

You're right that the spot is very noticeable... I'd send that pic to Skinit customer service and request that they redo it for you.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

911jason said:


> You're right that the spot is very noticeable... I'd send that pic to Skinit customer service and request that they redo it for you.


Ditto! Or send them a picture of it via email and ask them if they would redo it. It's their lack of quality control & reputation on the line.


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

I've already emailed them -- with both of the photos.. I'll see what they have to say... I told them "I went ahead and applied the skin, hoping that the dead spot would become less noticeable to me -- but it hasn't.  It's pretty much like a pimple on the face of a girl heading out for her first date -- it seems like a mountain."  Maybe if they laugh they'll be nicer about it....


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Karma Kindle said:


> I'm not thoroughly impressed with the skin-it -- mine has a noticeable glitch on the back (looks like dead pixels printed into my design).. and the fit isn't as perfect as I'd like it.. otherwise, texture, color reproduction, etc are great.. and I don't mind the no button covers. Here's a bad photo of mine -- I haven't had time to take decent shots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The skin and combo, are really beautiful!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Karma Kindle said:


> I've already emailed them -- with both of the photos.. I'll see what they have to say... I told them "I went ahead and applied the skin, hoping that the dead spot would become less noticeable to me -- but it hasn't. It's pretty much like a pimple on the face of a girl heading out for her first date -- it seems like a mountain." Maybe if they laugh they'll be nicer about it....


Fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

Just an update: it's been 11 days since I emailed skin-it, and I have not received any reply.

Strike 2 on customer service.

I called customer service today, they couldn't help me directly -- but said someone would contact me in 24 to 48 hours by email.

I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a great skin!  Keeping my fingers crossed.  Keep us posted.

Betsy


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Betsy.. but with Mercury Retrograde now.. things will only become more convoluted before they get better...

My email to them had included two photos.. one of them was this one










So that they could see exactly what I was unhappy about and the other was the original photo used to create the skin so that they could see that that problem was not within the photo.

I have now received an email from them that says:

"_Dear Customer,

I am extremely sorry that you are dissatisfied with the skin you received. If you could please email me back with specific details and/or pictures of what is wrong with the skin, I can better evaluate what needs to be done. Thank you for your patience and we apologize for the inconvenience. Have a great day._"

It's almost funny......


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Sounds like you have a fresh customer service person who doesn't have access to your history.  At least you can contact via email and not have to snail mail.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow... they are really sounding very amateur. I'm surprised considering how large this company apparently is. I see their commercials on ESPN every weekend offering their "tailgating packs" for college and pro sports.

I think I would look for a corporate number and see if you can make your way to the CEO's office and let him know how this one incident is giving them such a black eye on the internet for all to see.


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

well.. things are perking up! I now have 2 separate emails telling me that they've looked into it and have reordered the skin for me.  Yay!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Karma Kindle said:


> well.. things are perking up! I now have 2 separate emails telling me that they've looked into it and have reordered the skin for me. Yay!


Maybe you'll get two additional skins...


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

Ah.. I guess it's time I updated this... nope, I got just one replacement. It didn't have any extraneous spots or marks on it -- but it was so horrid looking that I threw it in the corner and gave up on this company. It's not worth my time and effort to have to keep dealing with them.

The replacement skin looked as if it had been run through a yellow filter and then washed out (the intensity of the lovely blues and emerald greens of the peacock feathers were lost in the process). If I can remember which corner I threw it into, I'll take a photo of it one day.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

How disappointing, Karma Kindle.  Thank you for sharing it with all of us, so we know to avoid them in future.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

I still have not gotten a skin for my DX.  I have a red marbled M-EDGE, a tan pebbled-M-EDGE, and the black amazon cover.  I can't decide what would go with the red and the tan.  Any suggestions?  (I never use the black cover).  I am not good with to many choices, so I figured maybe someone out there could pick out a nice one  

Corrected post is below


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

JeanneB said:


> I still have not gotten a skin for my DX. I have a red marbled oberon, a tan pebbled oberon, and the black amazon cover. I can't decide what would go with the red and the tan. Any suggestions? (I never use the black cover). I am not good with to many choices, so I figured maybe someone out there could pick out a nice one


I would highly recommend DecalGirl skins - you can even plug in the color and all that would coordinate will come up for your viewing.

What Oberon covers do you have (not just color)? This might help us make suggestions for a specific theme.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry...I gave the wrong info...I have got M-edge covers.  (only M-edge?).  They aren't quite as fancy or expensive.  But I have to get a skin.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

JeanneB said:


> Sorry...I gave the wrong info...I have got M-edge covers. (only M-edge?). They aren't quite as fancy or expensive. But I have to get a skin.


I kind of thought they might be M-Edge when you mentioned the red-marbled/tan-pebbled (since I have a red M-Edge, myself). So, that means you can go anyway, style wise, to complement these covers (or have the covers compliment your beautiful soon-to-be skin.

Again, go to DecalGirl and look under the KindleDX skins. You have tons to choose from and as I had said you can look for something to coordinate with a certain color. Or you can just give us a bit more info into your likes/dislikes, etc. and we can help you find the perfect one. I/we love doing this!

I have purchased a few skins from DecalGirl, for my Kindle & Blackberry and have been completely satisfied - thrilled with my custom one! I have also designed/ordered from MyTego, but for a first one I would recommend DecalGirl.


----------



## OhSoAppy (Nov 28, 2009)

SkinIt makes the skins for the Medtronic Insulin pumps: http://medtronic.skinit.com/

I haven't ordered any for my Kindle, but I have for my insulin pump. I will say, it leaves absolutely no residue when removed. I just recently removed my skin I had on, and it feels just like it did before(I have gone through a few, I change with the seasons LOL). Obviously, left over residue on a $6,000 medical device would be a big no no!

Here is the Hawaiian flowers in blue I had this summer:










I am disappointed to read Karma Kindle's experience(I would have been frustrated with that dot as well!). I have had nothing but good experiences through them. I am looking at making a custom skin for my Kindle 2. However, I must admit DecalGirl has some beautiful already designed skins for sale. Tough choice!!


----------



## OhSoAppy (Nov 28, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I would highly recommend DecalGirl skins - you can even plug in the color and all that would coordinate will come up for your viewing.
> 
> What Oberon covers do you have (not just color)? This might help us make suggestions for a specific theme.


Oh, I didn't know that trick...very cool! Now I just have to figure out what color cover to get!


----------



## ddavino (Nov 5, 2009)

Interesting.  I chose Gelaskins.com because I could upload my own photos.  Call me a Victorian, but I wanted a picture from a real trip to Paris on my Kindle, shots of a real vacation I took to Bora Bora on my laptop, and shots of my real kids on my notebook.  I wanted to look at the devices and remember parts of my actual life.  Worked out great.  The decals were easy to design and I had them in a week.  They've been sturdy and in place ever since.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

OhSoAppy said:


> Oh, I didn't know that trick...very cool! Now I just have to figure out what color cover to get!


It sure helps those of us stuck in monotone world as it shows coordinating ones. Good luck!


----------



## OhSoAppy (Nov 28, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> It sure helps those of us stuck in monotone world as it shows coordinating ones. Good luck!


Oh absolutely!! I would like to believe I can color coordinate well, but I was not blessed with that talent LOL


----------



## Shara (Dec 27, 2009)

Just ordered by first skin through skinit.com.  I did want to use decalgirl.com but they would not reproduce the artist I wanted to use due to copyright infringement issues.  I am using an Alphonse Mucho print.  Skinit made it very easy to design my own skin.  I hope it looks as good as it did on the website.  I will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Can't wait to see the pictures when you receive/dress it!


----------



## Shara (Dec 27, 2009)

F1, so funny that you are in AZ as well!  We are practically neighbors


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Shara said:


> F1, so funny that you are in AZ as well! We are practically neighbors


Where are you?

BTW, I think we are almost due for another Phoenix Kindle meet-up - one that I not only help organize, but also attend.


----------



## Shara (Dec 27, 2009)

That would be fun!  I live in Avondale.  I'm actually a native, born in Phoenix!  I would love to meet up with fellow Phoenicians!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Ahwatukee...AKA the place on the way to Tucson.


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

I finally found the replacement skin for the first botched Skin-It I'd ordered.. I wish I'd taken a better look at it sooner (the color was different enough from what I'd ordered and I'd already been through a series of frustrating emails over the first botched skin that I gave up...). Take a look at the clever pattern they used for the Kindle 2 keys in what was supposed to be a "right the wrong" replacement:


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

How did that happen!?!?


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

911jason said:


> How did that happen!?!?


I'm still trying to figure out what device has keys shaped like those...


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

It may be the K1.


----------



## LouisWu (Aug 20, 2010)

@Karma Kindle:  What an awful experience to have had w/skinit.  If you'd still like to use your own photo, I highly recommend the skins from gelaskins.com, even though they don't have the matte option so many like from decalgirl.  They also have a custom skin (& screensaver) designer that you can use really easily by uploading your photo(s) to their site and using the pattern for your Kindle version.  I just designed one for my nook and had all sorts of silly questions, so I called gelaskins and Elizabeth P helped me through my questions.  Super easy, and she was fantastic--even personally looked after my screensaver b/c they had to remove one dark line manually for me!  The only difficult part was choosing my own designs to add.  Loved your photo/pattern by the way!


----------



## gstvsn (Mar 7, 2010)

The theory is that a darker skin improves the contrast and makes for easier reading.  I have a darkish skin on my K2 (Tree of Books)--I love it, but I don't know that it made a huge difference in readability for me.  For me, I think it's at least as important (if not more important) to have a skin design that isn't overly "busy"--I think that would be distracting.


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks LouisWu!

I'm actually going to go skinless with the K3 -- I ordered it in Graphite -- so I don't think I'll need/want a skin for it.

Thank you for the complement on the skin -- it was nice while it lasted -- I'm not sure if the skin is still on that Kindle... I sold it a few weeks ago in preparation for the K3.


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

My wife's favorite is DecalGirl.


----------

